# Updating Presets for LR4



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 3, 2012)

Some helpful info posted on the Lightroom Journal web page.

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/


----------



## donoreo (Apr 3, 2012)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## donoreo (Apr 8, 2012)

A more detailed explanation on updating presets using the "recreate" method.  

http://www.presetsheaven.com/2012/04/08/how-to-update-lightroom-3-presets-to-lightroom-4/


----------

